# Brand new CO2ART  Pro SE Problems



## Tom72 (8 Apr 2021)

At last my CO2ART regulator arrived yesterday and I was looking forward to setting it up, unfortunately I ran in to a couple of issues. The main one being the working pressure gauge is at 60psi and no amount of adjustment of hi to low moves the needle, I need a working pressure of 30 to 40 psi for the inline diffuser. I have taken it off the gas and left it alone and it still reads 60psi.
My second concern is that the first stage pressure  gauge does not seam very high, and is reading just above the red zone 600/800 approx, this is a new 3.4 kg cylinder and I expected a reading around 1000. I have a single stage CO2supermarket regulator using sodastream bottles which has around 1000 and had no issues at all with it and it’s around 4years old.
The 3rd issue is when all set up I couldn’t get the bubble counter to work at all.
This is my first time setting up a dual stage, I followed the instructions and watched some ‘how to’ posts on YouTube and I’m sure I did it correctly, I contacted CO2ART support but I don’t think there is any after 5pm as I have not had a response.
What am I missing? Is it faulty? Have I set it up incorrectly? Any experienced advice is most welcome.


----------



## Kalum (8 Apr 2021)

the 60psi still showing is a strange one and not sure the below will help but worth a try:

There is a grub screw on the bottom of the housing (under the main black dial) which i've found helps set working pressure range, just be careful and not unwind it too much though as it will come out and it is pressurised and co will escape out the hole so slowly does it
700/800 is about spot on what all new fire extinguishers show for me so totally normal


----------



## Tom72 (8 Apr 2021)

Thanks, I will try that but not sure if the dial will allow adjustment as it does nothing at the moment.


----------



## Mark Nicholls (8 Apr 2021)

OK. 
Here's what you need to do. 
The working pressure can ONLY be decreased this way:
1) Turn off the gas at the extinguisher 
2) Turn the knob on the regulator right down to minimum. 
3) Open the bubble counter to release all residual pressure. 
4) Turn the solenoid OFF
5) Close the needle valve

This will drop the working pressure to zero. 

Now:
1) Close the bubble counter
2) Double  check that working pressure knob is at minimum
3) Start the gas flow from the bottle and the righthand dial will show the tank pressure. 
4) SLOWLY increase the working pressure by turning the KNOB. Do it slowly to ensure you get correct pressure. 
5) Turn the solenoid ON
6) Slowly open the needle valve until you get the desired bubble count. 

JOB DONE!!!


----------



## Tom72 (8 Apr 2021)

Thanks, I don’t know if it makes any difference but I haven’t used the solenoid yet, I haven’t got that far. And I have done all of the above steps several times to no avail. I will keep trying and have put several support request to CO2ART but heard nothing


----------



## jolt100 (8 Apr 2021)

Tom72 said:


> Thanks, I don’t know if it makes any difference but I haven’t used the solenoid yet, I haven’t got that far. And I have done all of the above steps several times to no avail. I will keep trying and have put several support request to CO2ART but heard nothing



Hi,  if you haven't got power to the solenoid then it will be closed so no gas can get to the bubble counter.  Try plugging it in so the light is on and you should be able to adjust the working pressure and regulate the bubble counter. 
Cheers


----------



## Tom72 (8 Apr 2021)

Will do that, and I have heard from the support team now with a list of things to try in a specific order, so should hopefully work


----------

